# Dimmer para motor universal



## Daniel Ontiveros (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola:
Estoy necesitando un circuito (dimmer) para un motor de un ventilador o similar. Si alguien es tan amable se lo agradecería mucho.
Por favor estar seguro que funcione y que sea el adecuado para un motor, ya que probé con algunos y no funcionan o no me sirven

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## young_padawan (Jun 12, 2006)

Creo que deberias especificar si es un motor de AC o DC, en el primer caso si seria parecido a controlar la potencia por angulo de disparo (por tiempo, Dimmer), en el segundo caso podrias controlar la velocidad con PWM es sencillo, circuitos hay muchos, es mejor diseñarlos creo yo, o en otro caso modificarlos pero nunca limitarte a un diagrama en especifico... (Ingeniería)...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

young_padawan dijo:
			
		

> Creo que deberias especificar si es un motor de AC o DC, en el primer caso si seria parecido a controlar la potencia por angulo de disparo (por tiempo, Dimmer), en el segundo caso podrias controlar la velocidad con PWM es sencillo, circuitos hay muchos, es mejor diseñarlos creo yo, o en otro caso modificarlos pero nunca limitarte a un diagrama en especifico... (Ingeniería)...



Cuando Dice Universal quiere decir que es de CA de esos que tienen carboncillos, como los de las licuadoras, taladros.

En Unicrom.com hay uno y funciona bien.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Ontiveros (Jun 13, 2006)

hola!!
         Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
 El circuito que me recomendas era el proximo que iba a hacer,pero leyendo el libro que esta en el foro (electronica basica para ingenieros) dice que el triac tiene caracteristicas dv/dt inadecuadas para el control de motores. Estoy tratando de averiguar que significa ycomo lo puedo solucionar.
el circuito que me recomendaste andara bien con un MAC8

MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

Daniel Ontiveros dijo:
			
		

> hola!!
> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> El circuito que me recomendas era el proximo que iba a hacer,pero leyendo el libro que esta en el foro (electronica basica para ingenieros) dice que el triac tiene caracteristicas dv/dt inadecuadas para el control de motores. Estoy tratando de averiguar que significa ycomo lo puedo solucionar.
> el circuito que me recomendaste andara bien con un MAC8
> ...



Hola, depende que que amperaje sea tu motor, yo lo hice con un MAC15 y funciono perfecto para más de 1000W pero no olvides disipar el TRIAC, si no lo haces, después de un rato deja de regular.

Saludos


----------



## ignacio_mora (Jun 14, 2006)

mira al ser un motor de corriente alterna /AC nesecitas un control un poca mas sofisticado llamado cambiador de frecuencia un dimer no te sirve devido a que en en motor de un ventilador que la mayoria son de induccion (jaula de ardilla) lo que le da la velocidad al motor 
1 la cantidad de polos de este 
2 el desface producido por el capacitor 

tu necesitas un  circuito que sea capaz de cabiar la frecuencia de la red ya sea para abajo o para arriba 

nesecitas un controlador puedes hacer un facilmente co un pic i un par de scr


----------



## COCINERO (Jul 13, 2006)

ignacio Mora : estoy interesado en el circuito que mencionas(cambiador de frecuencia).Si sabes de donde lo puedo sacar te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola a todos, perdon que "resusite" este tema. Es que no veia la necesidad de crear uno nuevo puesto que en este hablan de lo mismo.

Les paso a comentar. Me arme el circuito que aparece en Unicrom.com y noto que es demasiado inestable. Si tengo conectado un taladro, el mismo (sin tocar el potenciometro) se empieza a acelerar solo, la escala del potenciometro se va corriendo, etc...

Alguien me dice a que se puede deber esto?

La unica modificacion que le hice al circuito fue la siguiente: al poner el pote de 100k como indica el esquema, la escala (cuando digo escala me refiero desde la minima velocidad de mi taladro, hasta la maxima) me quedaba delimitada a menos de media vuelta el pote y no me gustaba esto. Asi que lo que hice fue ponerle una resitencia en paralelo al pote (menor a 100k) para que la escala se acomode a la vuelta completa del potenciometro. 

No creo que tenga nada que ver esto. 

Sino, diganme un circuito que tengan certeza de que ande bien y listo. No tengo ganas de andar renegando con un circuito....

GRACIAS.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 11, 2006)

Bueno, ya lo solucione. 

En verdad no lo solucione, sino que decidi "esquivar" el problema. 

Me arme este otro circuito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374/

Que es muy parecido al que mencione antes, pero este tiene un DIAC. Este circuito anda perfecto. Yo creo que la inestabilidad del otro circuito se debia a que el mismo no tenia DIAC. Era como si se corriera el punto de disparo del TRIAC. 

Bueh, igualmente no importa ya porque tengo mi circuito 100% funcionando. 

GRACIAS. 

P.D: Muy bueno el foro.


----------



## javier906 (Jun 18, 2010)

hola quisiriera saber cual es el circuito del que habla EinSoldiatGott porque estoy desarrollando un proyecto para regular la velocidad de una pistola de calor de 1500w  le agradeceria si me colaboras con el circuito  EinSoldiatGott. muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahí tenés uno para 220 y otro para 110 , la CARGA es tu pistola de aire caliente



Ver el archivo adjunto 3670

Ver el archivo adjunto 3671

Saludos !


----------



## Streetballer (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola, para el dimmer de 110v.
¿que pasa si lo conecto a 220??
lo que pasa que mi profesor de media, nos hizo hacer un dimmer ( lo encontre hace poco y queria instalarlo) pero ahora me doy cuenta que es el de 110v....


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

Que tal gente...

Hace tiempo tenía ganas de hacer un Dimmer para la lámpara de la mesa de trabajo, y queria algo sencillo y confiable, busqué unos minutos (solo "dimmer" en el buscador) y me encontré con esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 3670

Esta imagen la subió Andrés, en este _thread_ en la sección de Documentación, circuitos y esquemas.
Sin dudas no lo pensé mucho, en unos minutos le diseñé un PCB, y salió algo como esto:



*ATENCIÓN:* *NO UTILIZAR ESTE LAYOUT, YA QUE EL MISMO ES INCORRECTO.*
*VER EL POST N°20.*

El problema es que no funciona ni ahí. La prueba fue muy simple, puentear la bornera "carga" y alimentar el circuito con una lámpara 40W en serie.
La lámpara en un principio enciende fuerte, pero al mover el pote no hace nada, no varía la luminosidad, ni rastros del dimmer tan esperado.. 

Mi inquietud va más allá, y *entro a sospechar que ese esquema realmente no funciona.*
En casa había un dimmer "comercial", entonces decidí destriparlo pa' ver que tenía adentro, y vi que la cosa de movida era algo más compleja.

A ver si alguien me hecha una mano, ya que me quedó tan lindo el circuito, que ni ganas de tocarlo... 

Saludos a todos.
PS: Ahora veo de escanear el esquema del dimmer comercial.

El escanner me dejó a pata, tengo problema con los drivers...


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2011)

No funciona el pcb, la razon es que el diagrama en si esta correcto pero se olvidaron colocar cual es el M1 M2 y G del triac, si tienes eso en cuenta y haces que la carga dentre por M2 ya tendrias tu dimmer, es algo que aprendi en mi primer dimmer, M1 tiene que estar unido a los condensadores. saludos  lemurido.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> No funciona el pcb, la razon es que el diagrama en si esta correcto pero se olvidaron colocar cual es el M1 M2 y G del triac, si tienes eso en cuenta y haces que la carga dentre por M2 ya tendrias tu dimmer, es algo que aprendi en mi primer dimmer, M1 tiene que estar unido a los condensadores. saludos  lemurido.



Muy interesante lo tuyo!!!!!!!!  Gracias por la aclaración!!!
Es que tengo un problema! No se supone que todos los TRIACs son iguales en la dispocisión de patas?? 
No tengo idea cuál es MT1 y cual es MT2 en mi TRIAC!! 
Lo que si se (creo) que en todos los triacs el orden de los pines se respeta -> MT1-MT2-G


Podrías marcar mi error en el PCB?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, a ambos.

Lemur querido, la idea era NO comprar un comercial porque... no dispongo del dinero. 
En serio, vine ayer de Bahía Blanca (la ciudad de mis amigotes, jeje) y no me quedó ni una moneda!! 

Saludos!
PS: Ya me pongo a revisar de nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2011)

y   no podes reparar el comercial que  tenias ????


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y   no podes reparar el comercial que  tenias ????



Nop, es que ese anda correctamente, no tiene ningún problema; lo que pasa es que es de mi viejo!!! (que no se entere que se lo destripé!! )

De todos modos, no entiendo mucho... Acá subo el datasheet... la parte de la configuración de pines...



*Cuál es M1, M2 y G??* Es pin1, pin2 y pin3 respectivamente??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2011)

ay en la hoja de datos esta   la disposición de  los pines 
t2= la pata del medio 
T1=la pata uno   y el gate  es la  tercer  pata


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

Ahora si. Funciona como corresponde. Los laureles se los lleva Zopilote. Estaban al revés M1 y M2.
Ningún problema, saqué el TRIAC, pelé un cable fino y extendí sus patas. Dos de ellas quedaron cruzadas (la 1 y 2) y la tercera como estaba. Anda de lujo.

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda.

Acá está el PCB en formato PDF listo para imprimir. Es un aporte mínimo, pero sirve.
Una vista preliminar del Layout.



Descargar PCB formato PDF, click here.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo (o quien haya sido) por ordenar y derivar parte del mensaje acá, ahora se que no está en la basura. Y seguramente a alguien le va a servir.

Por si acaso, el primer mensaje de este post se escribió "gritando".

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo (o quien haya sido) por ordenar y derivar parte del mensaje acá, ahora se que no está en la basura. Y seguramente a alguien le va a servir.


Fue Cacho


> ...Por si acaso, el primer mensaje de este post se escribió "gritando".....


Ya no grita mas


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

De nada Tavo.

Saludos


----------



## santabh (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola, ya que estamos en el tema, hice un dimmer con la doble red RC para variar la velocidad de una bomba de lavarropas y funciona correctamente. El problema es que mi querido profesor de electrónica de potencia me sugirió que busque una forma de aislar galvánicamente el potenciómetro para que la persona que use el circuito no corra riesgo eléctrico independientemente de la aislación propia del potenciómetro. Luego de mucho pensar no se me ocurrió otra cosa que hacer otro circuito con PWM, pero no funciona tan bien como este con diac, triac y doble red RC. Si alguien tiene una idea se lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2011)

santabh dijo:


> Hola, ya que estamos en el tema, hice un dimmer con la doble red RC para variar la velocidad de una bomba de lavarropas y funciona correctamente. El problema es que mi querido profesor de electrónica de potencia me sugirió que busque una forma de aislar galvánicamente el potenciómetro para que la persona que use el circuito no corra riesgo eléctrico independientemente de la aislación propia del potenciómetro. Luego de mucho pensar no se me ocurrió otra cosa que hacer otro circuito con PWM, pero no funciona tan bien como este con diac, triac y doble red RC. Si alguien tiene una idea se lo voy a agradecer.



Optoacoplador lineal con: Un LDR + una lámpara incandescente de 25mA o similar.
El LDR reemplaza al potenciómetro del dimmer y con otro potenciómetro ajustas la intensidad de la lámpara.

*Problema:* Necesita una pequeña fuente auxiliar


----------



## jadhdz (May 29, 2011)

Gonzakpo dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo solucione.
> 
> En verdad no lo solucione, sino que decidi "esquivar" el problema.
> 
> ...



Oye funcionaria el dimmer de 110, para un motor pequeño de abanico... porfavor agradeceria tu respuesta, Gracias!


----------



## overs (Jun 1, 2011)

Estoy realizando un drimmer para un ventilador industrial ya que en su posicion minima, es muy ruidoso, el consumo es de unos 200w , aprox. 1A. y contruido con un bt137-600;


cuanta potencia aguanta sin disipador !!!!!
deberia colocarle disipador!!!!
de que medidas estariamos hablando!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2011)

Es un 8 Amperes , para 1 Amper posiblemente necesite uno pequeño (digamos cuatro centímetros por cuatro centímetros doblado en U )

Sinó tenelo funcionando unos segundos DESENCHUFÁS y tocas , y vas aumentando el tiempo.

. . .  no elvides DESENCHUFARLO antes de tocar 

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

overs dijo:


> cuanta potencia aguanta sin disipador !!!!!
> deberia colocarle disipador!!!!
> de que medidas estariamos hablando!!!!!


¿Y esa exageración a qué se debe? 


overs dijo:


> *¿*cu*á*nta potencia aguanta sin disipador*?*
> *¿*deber*í*a colocarle disipador*?*
> *¿*de qu*é* medidas estar*í*amos hablando*?*





Leer el datasheet del dispositivo, ahí está la respuesta.
La lógica me dice que hasta unos 100-200W no necesitaría disipador, aunque el dispositivo trabajaría bien calentito. Más allá de eso, es obligación poner disipador, de medida adecuada.
Respondido anteriormente.

Saludos.
PS: Si vas a manejar potencias altas, yo te recomendaría un buen TIC que se banque unos 10A de contínuo. Algo como TIC246N o similar... (un TIC226 también podría ser)


----------



## overs (Jun 1, 2011)

No puedo abrir el archivo de datasheet, creo que la temperatura era sobre 120ºC si no mal recuerdo, y según leí en algún foro aguanta bien hasta un 1A pero, buscare algún disipador que tenga por aquí.

como se calcula un dispador???


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

overs dijo:


> como se calcula un dispador???


*Por acá* tenés algo de información, cualquier duda preguntá por allá...

Creo que con un dispador chiquito vas a andar bien, algo como te dijo DOSMETROS.

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
Te dejo adjunto el datasheet del BT137. Se abre perfectamente con Adobe Reader o con algún programa similar.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2011)

overs dijo:


> Estoy realizando un drimmer para un ventilador industrial ya que en su posicion minima, es muy ruidoso, el consumo es de unos 200w , aprox. 1A. y contruido con un bt137-600;
> 
> 
> cuanta potencia aguanta sin disipador !!!!!
> ...


para un amper ni se mosquea, se le suele poner un disipador en un por cualquier pico de corriente asi no se daña el semiconductor

Con un dispador en U de los comerciales para cápsula TO220 te maenja 1000W de taquito


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola. Fijate, con algún disipador similar a estos deberías andar bien... De todas formas, es mejor que sobre y no que falte. Con esto no quiero decir que le vas a poner un disipador de Pentium 3, pero cualquier cachito de aluminio mediano ya sirve, no hace falta que compres nada. 

Ahí dejo las fotos a modo de ejemplo.


----------



## MNES09 (Mar 10, 2012)

planeo usar el de 110v y con un bta24-800 ,me servira para una carga de maximo 1500w?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2012)

MNES09 dijo:


> planeo usar el de 110v y con un bta24-800 ,me servira para una carga de maximo 1500w?



*Sip             .*


----------

